# caravan club ferry booking



## locktight (Jan 25, 2012)

Booked return ferry to Santander through the CC last September coming back end of October 3 days before our return journey got an e mail (Friday afternoon) saying that the ferry had broken down and to contact the CC.
I rang straight away and was informed that we might have to wait 14 days to get another ferry, anyway we should get in touch with Brittany ferries as the CC office was closed for the weekend.
We pretty much felt that the CC weren't bothered about our situation so haven't bothered to renew our membership



site helper note - split out from very old CC thread


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm confused.

How did you get the advice from the CC if their office was closed for the weekend??

It doesn't seem too unreasonable to me however. The CC can't be expected to have any control over a Brittany Ferries breakdown, and surely the ferry company would be the best contact for getting first hand information and sorting out the problem.

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I'd agree with Z - the ferry breaking down had nowt to do with the CC and if the CC office was closed, they were pointing you in the right direction by asking you to contact the operator.

and if this was last year, why are you raising the subject now? is this part of a general beef with the CC??


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am sure that the CC are probably now going to go into liquidation as a result of the OP not giving them any money this year :roll: 

Something about cutting off noses to spite faces???

The CC have no control over ferry operators, they have just negotiated slightly lower fares for their members. Ships sometimes breakdown the same as cars and lorries do. It's unfortunate and no one plans for, or expects it, yet it still happens.

If you choose not to renew then that's fine with me. More space on their sites and you paying more for a ferry crossing will help subsidise MY (booked through the CC) CHEAPER fare. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one Plodders! :wink: 

This thread must have been split by Admin. When I replied it was a 2006 thread which had been resurrected, obviously in order to have a rant.

Of course Locktight might be uptight with a perfectly valid reason, but he has made no mention of it here.

From the information given I could see no evidence of a non-caring attitude from the CC. Just the opposite in fact, as they took the trouble to give him what limited information they had, firstly by email and subsequently by phone, then pointed him in the right direction.

Dave


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

locktight said:


> Booked return ferry to Santander through the CC last September coming back end of October 3 days before our return journey got an e mail (Friday afternoon) saying that the ferry had broken down and to contact the CC.
> I rang straight away and was informed that we might have to wait 14 days to get another ferry, anyway we should get in touch with Brittany ferries as the CC office was closed for the weekend.
> We pretty much felt that the CC weren't bothered about our situation so haven't bothered to renew our membership
> 
> site helper note - split out from very old CC thread


And what would you expect them to do ??? They pointed you in the right direction for further information .
Honestly do expect the club to drop everything just because you had your crossing cancelled at short notice .
:roll: :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The number of ferries at that time of the year is very low.... so a two week delay is not surprising to me...

The CC had no control over the ferry (otherwise it would have cost three times as much and only be available if you book on one specific day and at a specific time each year.......)

but they alerted you to the problem - surely that is better than just letting you turn up and find it has been cancelled?

Many people would not even have received that warning as they don't consider e-mails essential during their trip..... so that was an advantage.....

I suppose they could have sent you a letter to your home address - but would that have helped?

I also do not know what else you would expect them to do, they do close at weekends (usually about half past Friday) so all they could do is tell you to contact the ferry operators - BF. even their hands were tied by what ships they have available at which port.... they could not magic a ship out of thin air just for you.....

There were only two alternatives as far as I can see - wait until there IS a ship with space on it - and I suspect you would have been given a high priority for a place, but accommodation may be the straw that breaks the camel's back......

or advise you to drive to St Malo, or Roscoff or Caen as the nearest alternative ports and then offer you a place on one of those sailings, but they are not required to contribute to your travelling costs.......

Ships and ferries do have different operating rules under EU Law to aircraft - if you had been flying your rights are MUCH greater.....

Dave


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

First post and site helper note - split out from very old CC thread.

:? ??


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

"greygit"


> First post and site helper note - split out from very old CC thread.
> 
> :? ??


Nothing odd there.
Maybe "split from the end of" may have been more appropriate for you but I understood what the helper meant.

The poster had obviously stuck his post on the end of an old thread instead of starting a new one.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Unrelated to op but you can get a good deal on DFDS channel sailings if you book through CC by end of this month. (Today) Dover/Calais £75 return.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

OP posts

OP doesn't reply

have we scared them off?? :wink:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Bit odd as it was a first post from someone who had subscribed so not just here to make a point and disappear (probably). I too can't really see what the rant was for. Justifiable rant if he had turned up and found ferry had been cancelled. I'm not usually one for respecting CCs customer care, but they seem to have got it right this time.

Sue


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Surely the ferry company would contact you direct?
Isn't that why they ask for your contact details?

Or do bookings through the CC work differently?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

fatbuddha said:


> OP posts
> 
> OP doesn't reply


Probably stuck waiting for a ferry somewhere. :wink:

They've been a member for 21/2 years you would hardly join and wait that long, just to have an unsubstantiated rant against the CC. 
Would you?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Stanner said:- Or do bookings through the CC work differently?


I think they do work differently, but to what extent I'm not sure.

If you book through the CC and want to make an amendment, you can't do it direct with the ferry company. You have to do it through the CC and (_what a surprise! _:roll: ) pay them 20 quid for the privilege.

How far their "_ownership_" of the booking extends I don't know, but in this case they seem to have acquitted themselves quite well. As you just said, I would have expected the ferry company to contact, and inform its customers.

Seems to me the CC, on this occasion at least, provided service "_above and beyond the call of duty_."

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> > Stanner said:- Or do bookings through the CC work differently?
> 
> 
> I think they do work differently, but to what extent I'm not sure.
> ...


If the first bit is correct and they in effect assume the mantle of contractor and force you to deal with them instead of the ferry company. [/quote]



> How far their "_ownership_" of the booking extends I don't know, but in this case they seem to have acquitted themselves quite well. As you just said, I would have expected the ferry company to contact, and inform its customers.


If the above then I don't see how they can then abrogate that position when things get sticky and refer you to the very 3rd party they have stopped you dealing with previously.



> Seems to me the CC, on this occasion at least, provided service "_above and beyond the call of duty_."
> 
> Dave


No they haven't. They want to handle everything (and charge you for it) in the "good" times, but suddenly say "you are on your own sort it out yourself" when it all goes pear shaped.

Not good service at all.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Stanner said:-
> No they haven't. They want to handle everything (and charge you for it) in the "good" times, but suddenly say "you are on your own sort it out yourself" when it all goes pear shaped.


It depends how you look at it though, doesn't it?

You could just as easily say that they took the sensible view by suggesting you deal direct with the ferry company - since there seems little point in them acting as pointless intermediaries and inevitably prolonging an already difficult situation.

How you slant the discussion depends entirely upon who you want to pick on! :wink:

Dave


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I don't think you're actually forced to go through the CC, are you? You can always read their T's&C's and if you don't like the idea of a discount on the fare but extra charges for amendments then go elsewhere.

"Hello, CC here, what's all this about a ferry broken down?"
BF: "Yep, ferry broken down, next available sailing 2 weeks."
CC: "Thanks, I'll get back to our client and see what he says."
CC: "Hi, client. Ferry broken down, next sailing 2 weeks time."
Cl: "No that's no good. What about a ferry to St Malo and will I get some money back."
CC: "I'll need to phone BF and get back to you. Can you hang on for an hour or two?"

To be contd.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

[quote="Zebedee"How you slant the discussion depends entirely upon who you want to pick on! :wink:

Dave[/quote]

Not picking on anybody - just asking a question.

So "every little detail must be organised through us, you must not deal with the ferry company yourself".

until

"Uhh Ohh it's all gone pear shaped, you are on your own now - here's the number to ring that we didn't let you ring until now, we don't want to be involved any more"

If they insist on handling all the arrangements should I not expect them to contact me saying something like.....
"Unfortunately the ferry company have a problem so we have made the following arrangements for you, as the nearest possible alternative to the crossing you booked, given the circumstances".

"If however those arrangements are not suitable you may wish to contact the ferry company direct to see if further alternatives are available.

If I was treated like that I'd want written confirmation of the cancellation, I would make my own arrangements for getting back and I'd be claiming my costs back as well as going to my card issuer for a refund.

Your rights (not JUST ferries to/from NI - all EU ferries).....

http://www.consumerline.org/fs/doc/...d-cancellation-passenger-rights-factsheet.pdf


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Stanner said:


> [quote="Zebedee"How you slant the discussion depends entirely upon who you want to pick on! :wink:
> 
> Dave


Not picking on anybody - just asking a question.

So "every little detail must be organised through us, you must not deal with the ferry company yourself".

until

"Uhh Ohh it's all gone pear shaped, you are on your own now - here's the number to ring that we didn't let you ring until now, we don't want to be involved any more"

If they insist on handling all the arrangements should I not expect them to contact me saying something like.....
"Unfortunately the ferry company have a problem so we have made the following arrangements for you, as the nearest possible alternative to the crossing you booked, given the circumstances".

"If however those arrangements are not suitable you may wish to contact the ferry company direct to see if further alternatives are available.

If I was treated like that I'd want written confirmation of the cancellation, I would make my own arrangements for getting back and I'd be claiming my costs back as well as going to my card issuer for a refund.

Your rights (not JUST ferries to/from NI - all EU ferries).....

http://www.consumerline.org/fs/doc/...d-cancellation-passenger-rights-factsheet.pdf[/quote]

if you book thro the CC then the ferry operator will not accept any amendments to your booking unless forwarded thro the club! except in an emergency during the weekend when the CC office is closed. Not sure what constitutes an emergency!!
The £20 amendment charge aside this is why I won't use the club for holiday bookings.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Regarding amendment charges and discounts through CC bookings there are many members of this forum that are BF club voyage members and pleased to allow others to use their memb. number to obtain 10% discount.

Including myself but only by PM.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

We gratefully used a members BF club discount recently. It was the second time I'd sailed to Spain in 10 years and although the sea was very calm on both legs I've decided I'm no sailor and will stick to driving. 
Its not a cost issue - I can't sleep with the boat rolling and the BF Pont Aven certainly rolls.


----------

